# How to carve a line down the middle of your chest.



## THE_GAME (Nov 11, 2001)

Hey guys try these two techniques during your next pec routine and tell me how your middle chest feels the next day.lol.

Technique 1: Half-reps
At the end of any barbell or dumbell movement you do, perform half-reps to failure. Lets say your dumbell pressing 70lbs. for 10 reps. Once you hit failure, go form the top of the motion, to about two to three inches down, then back up all the way until failure sets in again. This trick will light a fire on your chest! To make it hardcore do a drop set with 1/2 reps at the end of it.

Exercise: One-handed pec deck:
This exercise puts the stress right on your middle chest, so get ready for the pump of your life!
Do one arm at at time. Using the other hand to support you body from moving(maybe grab the bottom of the seat, or whatever keeps your body held down). Go from the start of the range of motion all the way to the other side as far as you can. Try to reach the delt on your stable arm. These build defenition so go for a rep range that burns you up. Drop sets or ascending sets make this exercise even more brutal.


----------



## Slim Jim (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm gonna open a can of worms here but I get a little erked when I see Upper, lower , inner outter chest. 

There are only two chest muscles: 
*Pectoralis Major*, which has two heads, the *Clavicular Head* which is sometimes reffered to as the Upper chest and the *Sternal Head* which is sometimes reffered to as the Lower chest

and the *Pectoralis Minor* which runs along the side of the pec major up to the shoulder. 

That being said, all you can do is build the muscle, shape or the gape in the middle is deturmined by size and genetics.


----------



## HickeyNC (Nov 13, 2001)

Dude, what if i want to train my 'upper' chest? Is thereany specific exercises i can do to work it? My 'lower' and 'middle' chest is coming along OK, its just the upper part? lol  

Whenever i hear someone talk about upper and lower chest I get a mental vision of someone who has two torsos stacked ontop one another.


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 13, 2001)

First off Slim Jim I know that the chest is basically one big muscle  but there are certain exercises that can help bring out certain "portions" of your chest. You can do different exercises to work different parts.

As for HickeyNC, if you wanna bring out your "upper" part of your chest then you can do Incline Bench Press.

The Game


----------



## HickeyNC (Nov 13, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> As for HickeyNC, if you wanna bring out your "upper" part of your chest then you can do Incline Bench Press.



Ummmmm...Thanks.

Actually i was being sarcastic.


----------



## Slim Jim (Nov 13, 2001)

Thats fine, I just don't want anyone to think that doing Flies are going to build just your outter pecs or anything. 

Its one muscle, whatever exercise you do is gonna hit it. Its just a matter of which one hits it the best.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2001)

Good lord, don't tell me we are doing this again


----------



## Slim Jim (Nov 13, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good lord, don't tell me we are doing this again



What ever do you mean?


----------



## will7013 (Dec 18, 2001)

my pecs are sore as hell


----------



## TrackManDave (Dec 21, 2001)

Is it normal to have a crease down the chest and even abs without even trying? I do, kinda pisses me off cause thats like the only good feature of my abs, does make the pecs look better though!


----------



## mrbig (Dec 21, 2001)

even although there are only two muscles in the chest. there are thousands of myofibrils in each muscle which are in turn divided into many, many muscle segments called sacromeres in which are where the myosin and actin fibers slide along each other. now according to science a muscle fiber has to contract to its fullest extent or not at all but my theory is depending on where the neuron synapses are the greatest along the muscle fiber is the greatest area for hypertrophy and sense there are thousands of muscle fibers in the muscle, it could be possible that for certain areas of a muscle can be forced into greater growth than another. so that being the case the so called shaping excersizes could help make a difference. along or as far as an individuals  genetics dictate.


----------



## gopro (Dec 22, 2001)

The order of recruitment of motor units is fixed for a muscle while performing a given movement. However, in the case of a change in position or a multi-functional muscle accomplishing different movements, the order of recruitment is changed.

Certain motor units within a muscle have a low recruitment threshold for exercise x and a high recruitment for exercise y. This variation in recruitment order according to movement pattern is why multiple exercises/grips/angles/variations are necessary to fully develop a muscle.

In other words...some exercises will hit certain parts of the muscles harder than others.

The take home message...VARIATION!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 22, 2001)

dumbell incline presss/incline flyes...upper chest
 flat dumbell/barbell/dips/flat flyes...center and overall chest..
intensity is the over all key along with full contraction/squeezing the muscle/to its fullest.pick your weakest muscle group or lagging muscle area and work it the most..keep track of your progress..also keep in mind the genetic factor,maybe your parents blessed you with a smalller muscle group/chest for instance, i was blessed with smalller bi's so it takes alot more work in the gym... goood luck. just my outlook on things/opinions vary,,,,


----------

